
What are people working on in coffee shops? - joeyespo
https://medium.com/life-learning/what-are-people-working-on-in-coffee-shops-cdf351e28b6#.ekw71j8ja
======
soared
Oh man this reads like an artsy web short. A bunch of creatives on macs in a
hipster coffee shop. I have nothing against it, its just so deep in the
stereotype!

------
mdorazio
Living on the west side of LA, this is the quintessential daytime coffee shop
crowd around here as I always imagined it. It would be really interesting to
see this experiment replicated in other cities like SF and NYC to get a sense
for how different the crowds are.

~~~
Tarrosion
My go-to coffee shop in Cambridge, MA is in the same building as the Broad
institute and across the street from MIT. I'd say about half the conversations
I overhear are about biology/life sciences and a quarter are math (topology is
common, as far as I can tell).

Of course the people sending out invoices aren't having conversations! But
still, almost surely there'd be a different distribution. More science, less
film.

~~~
Finnucane
You might be amused to hear that when the Barismo opens over on Third St.,
they're planning to have part of the cafe be a 'shared work space'\--i.e.,
they're going to charge you to sit there all day with your laptop.

When I lived in Brooklyn, as gentrification rolled down from Park Slope, it
became difficult to find a cafe that wasn't overrun by mommy gangs.

~~~
marklyon
Workshop Cafe does this. It's a great idea.
[http://www.workshopcafe.com/#!home/mainPage](http://www.workshopcafe.com/#!home/mainPage)

------
mwnz
As a resident of SF I find coffee-shop laptop users to be a pest in busy
cafes. Coffee shops are a great social environment, and dominating a seat for
an extended period of time while you are immersed in your computer runs
counter to that culture.

~~~
jbob2000
This is a design problem and Starbucks has it right; uncomfortable and small
seats and tables. So you can sit, but anything past 20mins and you want to get
up and move.

The other side of this, however, is that if I need to work somewhere and I
don't have an office, where can I go? 2 people cannot comfortably work in my
dinky condo (I can barely _live_ in it...) and I don't want to pay $100+ for a
co-working space. Compared to a $2.50 coffee, that's insane!

~~~
copperx
$2.50 a day for 30 days is $75. $100 a month doesn't seem insane to me.

~~~
jbob2000
No, you misunderstood. Co-working spaces are anywhere from $25-$100/day.
Monthly is over $500. (At least in Toronto, I'm sure SF is worse...)

------
collyw
Apple Macs of course!

------
spajus
100% were extraverts

